# getting started



## wyer92 (Sep 22, 2011)

i am new to this site and was just looking for abit of advice on eating plans to build lean muscle.

i am 19 years old 6"2 and around 200lbs

i dont have a solid diet plan that i can stick to and from the bits ive read on here you guys seem to know everything about anything so your advice will be very helpfull for me 

cheers


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Im no expert but do you plan to lose body fat and build muscle or just build muscle mate?


----------



## wyer92 (Sep 22, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> Im no expert but do you plan to lose body fat and build muscle or just build muscle mate?


yes mate i am planning on loosing body fat but also build muscle


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey - great forum to ask for advice

I'd find a diet you can stick to and keep it sensible.

Oats or eggs for breakfast

Mid-Morning Oats or protein shake (or both)

Jacket or Rice for lunch with chicken/tuna/cottage cheese

Mid afternoon - snack? Pitta with chicken salad/tuna and rice/nuts

Post workout shake

Lean meat and veg

Casein before bed or egg whites or something

Don't worry about getting it 100% right, it's tough to plan and stick to. Just keep it realistic, clean carbs/low-ish carbs, plenty of protein, fruit/veg/nuts.

Add a good amino product and flaxseed oils etc..


----------



## wyer92 (Sep 22, 2011)

PowerMyself said:


> Hey - great forum to ask for advice
> 
> I'd find a diet you can stick to and keep it sensible.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice and jjust out of intrest while im here would creatine be any good for me at this point ?

cheers.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Cant give advice but welcome to the forum....


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

wyer92 said:


> thanks for the advice and jjust out of intrest while im here would creatine be any good for me at this point ?
> 
> cheers.


I would leave the creatine for 2-3 months. Get diet something like, then add in later.


----------

